# Need more strength (1 month challenge)



## KaptainKurt

To be blunt, I'm not really overwhelmingly happy with my 3 major lifts as it goes currently. Not disappointing, but not ecstatic, which is where I want to be.

Background:

-Lifting for a little over a year
-tall
- Dead-lift 405
- Squat 315
- Bench 225

 My future goals aren't particularly laid out yet as I want to have an amazing physique like a Greek Adonis, but also be strong as all hell and have some good thickness to me. I want to be flexible and athletic as I also have thoughts into pursuing mma fighting as a potential hobbie/career.

I need to get stronger simply put and having a log is going to give me that extra drive to improve. I'm used to a bodybuilding style rep range/exercise but for a solid month everything I do will be solely focused to bring up those three compounds. This means a butt load of accessories and tons of volume on the big 3.

Goals: (1 month time)

Dead-lift:  405-445
Bench: 225-245
squat: 315-335

my bulk finishes after april so I will still have time to reach my end of bulk goals:

end of bulk goals:

455
345
275

LETS ****IN DO THIS.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Thanks for starting the log. I'll check in.  Your goals need some refining though. You want it all. You want to look like a greek god and be thick and have strong lifts. But you want flexibility too. And apparently endurance in mma. Shoot for the stars, but be realistic about your expectations is all.

And as far as your lifts go I bet a lot of technical bits could be worked out to boost your total quite quickly.

Just some things to consider. What does the training plan look like?


----------



## Fsuphisig

if you want to really boost your big three then you need to cut down on the accessories most likely. its like a skill you need practice and a year isnt that long, youll get better but only being a year in if you focus on the big three only you can prob boost your strength faster.


----------



## Tren4Life

I bet we can get your bench over 300 just by fixing your set up. Make a vid and put it up here we'll help you


----------



## KaptainKurt

^ I thought accessories were suppossed to aid your compounds; Floor press, standing ohp, rack-pulls, front squats, etc.

my split is as follows: (like I said, I follow a bodybuilding type routine)

day1: Benching
day2: Deadlifting
day3: squating
day4:benching
day5:deadlifting
day6: squating
day7: Rest

- to make sure I get the most frequency.

I'm 18 years old and full of energy, I have considered the over-training aspect but I haven't really felt drained or anything except for the occasional preworkout here and there.

As it may be obvious I'm new to power style lifting and any pointing/suggestions are HIGHLY appreciated.

I'll post my 3 this week or so for critique, if I can get my camera to work. if not Ill get a friend to film from his.

thanks for taking interest guys


----------



## Fsuphisig

a very experienced lifter eating a lot of calories would still have a hard time training that much in a week plus accessories. i would cut the accessories down, maybe you can post your workout each day and we can all take a look at how much your really doing.


----------



## Stevethedream

Wow! Only 18? Bro those r some pretty impressive lifts at ur age. I would recommend u keep doin what ur doin and continue to train hard and meet ur goals. Dude I seriously wish I was as interested in lifting when I was ur age. It shows u have a lot of dedication, motivation and even discipline. Keep it up buddy and I can't wait to watch ur videos.


----------



## KaptainKurt

I'll post my benching workout today.

so you suggest I just stay on the bench and refrain from things like ohp?


----------



## KaptainKurt

Stevethedream said:


> Wow! Only 18? Bro those r some pretty impressive lifts at ur age. I would recommend u keep doin what ur doin and continue to train hard and meet ur goals. Dude I seriously wish I was as interested in lifting when I was ur age. It shows u have a lot of dedication, motivation and even discipline. Keep it up buddy and I can't wait to watch ur videos.



haha they're not bad, although I know some younger guys on bb.com who are stronger . I to be one day strong like Hercules, atheistic like Arnold, and Alpha like superman.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Pictures of my back. I would show you my front but I'm too hairy right now


----------



## Tren4Life

Fsuphisig said:


> a very experienced lifter eating a lot of calories would still have a hard time training that much in a week plus accessories. i would cut the accessories down, maybe you can post your workout each day and we can all take a look at how much your really doing.



I agree. But the only thing is that im not 18 anymore. I don't know what kind of workload an 18 year old can handle but I will say that you should be eating a ton of cals for the amount of work your doing. If its working and your making progress then id say go for it. If you hit a wall then maybe try a 3 day split to get some more rest in between workouts.


----------



## Azog

Benching and squatting 2x a week I can understand...deadlifting 2x a week would make me want to die within a fortnight. 

Good luck on your goals! Some of the guys around here will be a huge help.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Azog said:


> Benching and squatting 2x a week I can understand...deadlifting 2x a week would make me want to die within a fortnight.
> 
> Good luck on your goals! Some of the guys around here will be a huge help.



Its funny you say that. I may drop deadlifting to once a week, or atleast have one heavy one light day. My left forearm/wrist has been killing me lately and it's affecting my benching and a little bit my squats. prolly overtraining my wrists.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Bench day:
2:30 running to get blood pumping
stretching my glutes and shoulders

Bench:
barx whatever
135x12
185x9
185x6
185x6
185x3 (slow with pause)
185x3 (slow with pause)
205x2
205x1
185x3 (fast)
185x3 (fast)
135x20 burn out

my wrist was/has been killing me lately, even with wrist straps on. I suppose its from heavy deadlifting twice a week.

some accessories after that. gonna add in front raises, think it will really help because I stopped doing them and I started plateuing on benching.

post suggestions on things I should change.


----------



## KaptainKurt

did well today all things considered... gym was ****in packed today.
did this session on an empty stomach which im not used to.

squat:
bar
135x10
185x8
225x6
265x5
265x3
265x1
225x3
135x10

accesorie core work.

tbh the lifts havnt been impressive but im lifting with a lot of problems. Im okay with it because ill be stronger once im not sick, or injured but i need to build up more confidence.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Great session today. I lifted with my buddy who is strong as hell (atleast to me) and it motivated me to be strong. Sometimes when you feel weak you just need that extra push. 

I was feeling like crap today(Migraine/dizziness) and I'm blaming the smoking I did last night, got whey to ****ed up and I definitely felt it today. I'm quitting...

-Once again I wasn't 100% today but I still hit great numbers. All in all great day .

Bench day:
Barxwhatever
135x12
195x8 (easy, couldve done ten if I really pushed. sad i didnt. next time.)
195x6
195x6
215x2
215x1
195x3 (slow negatives, with pausing at the bottom.)
195x3 (slow negatives, with pausing at the bottom.)
195x3 (slow negatives, with pausing at the bottom.)
195x4 (speed)
195x4 (speed)
195x4 (speed)
135x20+ burn out.

accessory work.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Once again, another great training session. Hit a pr and kept the intensity throughout the workout. I'd be lying if I said that the high number of girls in the gym didnt motivate me to go beast mode. Girls were mirin.

Deadlift:
135x12
225x10
315x6
365x1
415x1 PR

Deficit deadlifts (two inches)
315x3
315x1
225x8
225x1 (hands starting hurts for some reason)
225x10
135x1

Rack Pulls: 445x1 PR 

tbar rows: 5 platex6

closgrip lat pulldowns: 180x6

back extensions: bodyweight+45 

didnt think I would be as strong today. I dont know where I got all my extra power from aha. Its funny, I went beastmode today but not it the way people say they do. I have this thing where I let myself fall into my anamalistic tendancys, like I get a weird look in my eyes, and my face literally changes, much more explosive and powerful. I make loud low breathing noises and I have to control my urges around women... is this normal... I dont do this all the time, it also comes out when Im wrestling sometimes.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Shitty day , to be expected was still sore.

Squat:
barxwhatever
135x10
185x8
225x6
275x1
275x1
275x1
225x3
225x3
225x3
135x10

leg press: 4 plate 3x6

core work

next time will be different. Pr time


----------



## KaptainKurt

-decent day. left front delt was bothering me a little, hoping it's just soreness.

Bench:
barxwhatever
135x12
205x5
205x3
205x3
225x1 (felt really good could've done two)
225x1
225x1
205x3
185x6
135x20+

accessorie highlights

seated ohp: 135x6 slow strict.
155x2

db pullovers 45x12 2 sets

next Bench day: I want a 205x6 and a max out of 245.


----------



## KaptainKurt

-more of a light, speed day.

half (quick)Deadlift: 
185x15
135x15
135x15

Deficit dead (4 inches)
225x12
315x3
315x2
315x1
225x6

accesorie work:
130x12 latpulldown wide


----------



## SFGiants

Your going to crash and burn if not hurt yourself good with that type of volume.


----------



## Joliver

KK, the best way for you to maintain you split and continue gaining is to have a heavy day for each lift, and a repetition day during the week.  You will get more out of that split.  Your volume will be lower with the same intensity.  Less injuries...more progress.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Thanks man, that's similar to what im currently doing; especially for deadlifts. In the week I'll have one day where I go heavy and one day Ill go light/lighter or less volume. I max out when Im feeling physically good and feel determined.

as of right now my physical/mental state is good although its something to note that Im finding it tough to stay as enthusiastic on the second wave of the week when i dont take a preworkout.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Squat:
barxwateva
135x10
185x6
225x6
275x1
325x1 PR
335x0 fail, was in my head already content with 325
225x3 (pause)
225x5
135x10

leg press: 4 plates with 10's 3x6
5 plates with 10's 1x3

core work.

good day.


----------



## SFGiants

KaptainKurt said:


> Squat:
> barxwateva
> 135x10
> 185x6
> 225x6
> 275x1
> 325x1 PR
> 335x0 fail, was in my head already content with 325
> 225x3 (pause)
> 225x5
> 135x10
> 
> leg press: 4 plates with 10's 3x6
> 5 plates with 10's 1x3
> 
> core work.
> 
> good day.



This is better volume but you really only should do 1 drop set after a fail.

This is how that would have looked if it were me or any teammate of mine.

bar taken maybe 2 or 3 times to warm up, rep don't matter
135x5
225x3
275x1
325x1 PR
335x0 fail, was in my head already content with 325
225x5 or rep out (pause)

This when hitting a PR which should not be attempted often at your strength you should be squatting 3's and 5's to get stronger like a 5 3 1 program.

With a 325 squat and to build strength off it something like this is better then what you did:

275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

OR

245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5


----------



## KaptainKurt

SFGiants said:


> This is better volume but you really only should do 1 drop set after a fail.
> 
> This is how that would have looked if it were me or any teammate of mine.
> 
> bar taken maybe 2 or 3 times to warm up, rep don't matter
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 275x1
> 325x1 PR
> 335x0 fail, was in my head already content with 325
> 225x5 or rep out (pause)
> 
> This when hitting a PR which should not be attempted often at your strength you should be squatting 3's and 5's to get stronger like a 5 3 1 program.
> 
> With a 325 squat and to build strength off it something like this is better then what you did:
> 
> 275 x 3
> 275 x 3
> 275 x 3
> 
> OR
> 
> 245 x 5
> 245 x 5
> 245 x 5
> 245 x 5
> 245 x 5



Thanks man!


----------



## SFGiants

KaptainKurt said:


> Thanks man!



Your welcome bro, I didn't know shit until I joined a Powerlifting team and met some of the best lifters on the Planet.


----------



## Dtownry

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks for starting the log. I'll check in.  Your goals need some refining though. You want it all. You want to look like a greek god and be thick and have strong lifts. But you want flexibility too. And apparently endurance in mma. Shoot for the stars, but be realistic about your expectations is all.
> 
> And as far as your lifts go I bet a lot of technical bits could be worked out to boost your total quite quickly.
> 
> Just some things to consider. What does the training plan look like?




OH no...don't kill the guy.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- Good day, nothing special but definitely some progress made.
- wanted to get 250 so bad today but I just didnt have it in me today. Im prolly gonna focus on trying max reps on 205 and 225 before I actually attempt a pr again.

Bench:
barxwhateva
135x12
205x3
225x1
250x0 FUUark ( I think my negative was to slow)
250x0 (tried without help off the bar)
225x1 (again relatively easy even after attempting a pr)
205x5
205x4
205x4
205x3 (slow negative with pause)
205x2 (slow negative with pause)
205x1 (slow negative with pause)
185x7
185x8 ---->dropset 135x10
135x20+ burnout

highlights:

did 160 on cable flys
145x3 on barbell shoulder press (strict)
50 2x12 on db pullovers

Next work out I'm trying for three reps at 225 or maybe like 7 at 205 idk right now.


----------



## SFGiants

KaptainKurt said:


> - Good day, nothing special but definitely some progress made.
> - wanted to get 250 so bad today but I just didnt have it in me today. Im prolly gonna focus on trying max reps on 205 and 225 before I actually attempt a pr again.
> 
> Bench:
> barxwhateva
> 135x12
> 205x3
> 225x1
> 250x0 FUUark ( I think my negative was to slow)
> 250x0 (tried without help off the bar)
> 225x1 (again relatively easy even after attempting a pr)
> 205x5
> 205x4
> 205x4
> 205x3 (slow negative with pause)
> 205x2 (slow negative with pause)
> 205x1 (slow negative with pause)
> 185x7
> 185x8 ---->dropset 135x10
> 135x20+ burnout
> 
> highlights:
> 
> did 160 on cable flys
> 145x3 on barbell shoulder press (strict)
> 50 2x12 on db pullovers
> 
> Next work out I'm trying for three reps at 225 or maybe like 7 at 205 idk right now.



This is a stupid workout and you seem to be hard headed so I'm done with this thread.

When you can squat 600 bench 500 deadlift 600 then you know you know a thing or 2.

Stay weak my friend because your type of training is going to get you nowhere.

I don't care if I come off like an asshole I just don't like it when a weak lifter don't listen and continues to think they can figure it all out on their own.

You should have someone else design a program for you and do it as taught then you'll get stronger.


----------



## yeti

http://www.lift-run-bang.com/2014/01/thoughts-about-life-crap-training-and_6.html

Stop testing and start training. 
This is a decent 5/3/1 routine calculator. http://www.strstd.com/
For the love of god, do NOT overestimate your 1rm. (IF YOU DIDN'T GET THE WEIGHT, IT'S NOT YOUR MAX, EVEN IF YOU *THINK* YOU COULD'VE GOTTEN IT).

come on man, SF was trying to help you and gave you some good things to work on...


----------



## KaptainKurt

Hey listen man, I'm still noticeably improving (getting stronger) every session so until I start plateauing I'm keeping things the way they are. please believe I have looked at and understood all the advice you've given me. Who knows, I may use it in the future. Tbh while I fully welcome advice, this log is for me and seeing what works for me.


----------



## KaptainKurt

yeti said:


> http://www.lift-run-bang.com/2014/01/thoughts-about-life-crap-training-and_6.html
> 
> Stop testing and start training.
> This is a decent 5/3/1 routine calculator. http://www.strstd.com/
> For the love of god, do NOT overestimate your 1rm. (IF YOU DIDN'T GET THE WEIGHT, IT'S NOT YOUR MAX, EVEN IF YOU *THINK* YOU COULD'VE GOTTEN IT).
> 
> come on man, SF was trying to help you and gave you some good things to work on...



I've heard good things from 5/3/1 haha but in all honesty it seems like kinda a pu$$y routine for me. like its barely even a ****in workout. so like I said to SF, its nothing personal but until I plateau I'm sticking to my way or the high way.


"if it aint broke, dont fix it" it's gonna be interesting to see what happens in the next few weeks.


----------



## KaptainKurt

-good day, gonna go off preworkout for a week. getting a little too dependent on it.

deadlift:
135x10
225x8
335x5
335x1

deficiet deads:
225x10
225x10
225x10
135x6

Rack pulls:
225x6
315x5
455x1 PR bitchez
315x3
225x6
135x10

barbell rows: 
155x12
155x12
155x10
155x10

Traps, and biceps afterwards.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- great day, I love working out with good lifting buddys who push you. no preworkout day so I felt like shizz but at the gym I really awoke.

Squat:
Barxwhateva
135x10
225x5
275x3
295x1
225x3 (3 second pause)
225x3 (3 second pause)
225x3 (3 second pause)

Accessorie work and shizz


----------



## KaptainKurt

****in shitty session, kinda pissed off at this. everything was fine it was just benching that sucked. I actually think I was still sore from last bench session. lol I was having pain in my left delt again.

Bench:
barxwevs
135x12
185x5
205x4 
205x3
205x2
185x3
185x3
135x6 Just got outta there, was not in the mood anymore.

LIGHT accessory, I will be better next time for sure.


----------



## ImDennis

if youre cycling, throw in halotestin, your lifts should jump up crazy


----------



## ECKSRATED

SF gave u solid advice and u should have took it. You haven't hit a plateau yet because your making newbie gains. I'm new here but i know some of these guys know there shit about strength training. Ur expecting to hit PR's every day which is moronic. 

U said a month of just worrying about strength and your doing cable flies? I think eric lilliebridge does those actually so keep doing them.


----------



## KaptainKurt

ECKSRATED said:


> SF gave u solid advice and u should have took it. You haven't hit a plateau yet because your making newbie gains. I'm new here but i know some of these guys know there shit about strength training. Ur expecting to hit PR's every day which is moronic.
> 
> U said a month of just worrying about strength and your doing cable flies? I think eric lilliebridge does those actually so keep doing them.



ya I find cable flys help me, but I also think its also contributing to the delt pain. and yea sometimes I have to remember that im not going to hit pr's every workout but im my own worst critic. and Im going to implement sf's advice in the future.


----------



## SFGiants

KaptainKurt said:


> ya I find cable flys help me, but I also think its also contributing to the delt pain. and yea sometimes I have to remember that im not going to hit pr's every workout but im my own worst critic. and Im going to implement sf's advice in the future.



You may like the Cube Method it incorporates the 1rm, speed work and high repetition work this way you can get strong and work on hypertrophy.


----------



## Joliver

SFGiants said:


> You may like the Cube Method it incorporates the 1rm, speed work and high repetition work this way you can get strong and work on hypertrophy.



I will second SFG's recommendation.  The cube is a simplified, no frills adaptation of WS.  

Also, I have found (along with many others) that negatives are not good for strength gains.  It does more to damage the muscle than a concentric effort without stimulation of the CNS.  That means longer recovery times between workouts with little strength return.  Negatives are for bodybuilders...not for power.


----------



## KaptainKurt

SFGiants said:


> You may like the Cube Method it incorporates the 1rm, speed work and high repetition work this way you can get strong and work on hypertrophy.



took a brief look at it (will thoroughly look at it tonight). so it's basically a session of heavy work, explosive work, and repetition work with all three compounds being different in the given training cycle. I have to say I really like this. before I read it I was going to test my maxes next training cycle to hop on 5/3/1 since I'm realizing that my workouts are too random and Its hard to track progress like that, but I think the cube method will be more beneficial for the reasons you've stated and my tenacity.


----------



## KaptainKurt

thanks for the tip on negatives bro, ive been focusing on negatives in my exercises thinking it would make me stronger but yea I feel like my body isnt fully rested my the time next session comes.  noted, Thanks!


----------



## SFGiants

KaptainKurt said:


> took a brief look at it (will thoroughly look at it tonight). so it's basically a session of heavy work, explosive work, and repetition work with all three compounds being different in the given training cycle. I have to say I really like this. before I read it I was going to test my maxes next training cycle to hop on 5/3/1 since I'm realizing that my workouts are too random and Its hard to track progress like that, but I think the cube method will be more beneficial for the reasons you've stated and my tenacity.



I'm on the 5 3 1 now and love it but only been on it for a couple months I was on Westside for about 3 years (You need a team for Westside IMO).

I think 5 3 1 or Cube would suit you but once you pick one you stay with it for at least 6 months.


----------



## KaptainKurt

-funny session today, was tired throughout the day and somehow tapped into myself and was able to get considerably pumped at 8pm without preworkout. (I usually hall ass at night time without pre workout.

-pushed myself passed the breaking point, thats how you grow right.

Deficit deads:
135x12
225x10
275x3
335x5 PR for deficits so im happy
245x10
245x12 these three sets of 245 killed me haha
245x8

deadlifts: Quick pulls
225x6
225x6
225x6

rack pulls:
225x6
315x3
455x1 (had a derp moment. thought it was 465 and was all happy)
225x6

accessory work.


----------



## Joliver

WS trainees will vastly benefit from having a support team.  WS is for an advanced and enhanced lifter that is capable of formulating successful microcyles into a productive mesocycle.  Then stringing multiple mesocycles into a macrocycle before a meet.  Now do you have to be that technical?  Probably not.  But to lose track and just ME, DE, Rep, and ballistic lift with no plan will be less successful in the long run.  

WS success is based on conjugation.  Finding similar "predictive" lifts that correlate to a particular PL lift and incorporating microcycle PRs for those lifts into a fundamental PR for one of that PL lift.  You must constantly be setting PRs.  I set PRs every microcycle.  It is FUNDAMENTAL.  Even if its a rep record, sled dragging record, max 10/6 weight PR, or using stronger bands/heavier chains during your lifts.  If you do not set a PL lift PR after conjugate PRs throughout  a mesocycle--you must change your conjugate.  

WS is inherently a complex program. Moreover, the program as is explained here, and everywhere else for that matter, is only a framework for what you will eventually be doing once you have internalized the principles and made it your own.  I have done this as well as POB and several others.  

If you are interested in WS, I would highly recommend the Cube method.  Brandon Lilly is the author of the cube method and was himself a WS lifter at one time.  He cuts out some of the more advanced and specialized work in favor of simplicity and effectiveness.  

531 is also an effective program.  It has too many deloading phases for my taste, but it is very effective.  It also has amazing technological support via a bad ass phone app.  The only thing you have to do is lift the weight.  

I say all of that to say this:  you have the tenacity and drive.  You simply need a more effective plan than what you are doing.  You are stacking volume on top of inexperience.  You will end up burned out, injured, or both at your pace.  Take that drive and pour it into a program with a proven track record, and watch the bar bend.  

Good luck.


----------



## KaptainKurt

joliver said:


> WS trainees will vastly benefit from having a support team.  WS is for an advanced and enhanced lifter that is capable of formulating successful microcyles into a productive mesocycle.  Then stringing multiple mesocycles into a macrocycle before a meet.  Now do you have to be that technical?  Probably not.  But to lose track and just ME, DE, Rep, and ballistic lift with no plan will be less successful in the long run.
> 
> WS success is based on conjugation.  Finding similar "predictive" lifts that correlate to a particular PL lift and incorporating microcycle PRs for those lifts into a fundamental PR for one of that PL lift.  You must constantly be setting PRs.  I set PRs every microcycle.  It is FUNDAMENTAL.  Even if its a rep record, sled dragging record, max 10/6 weight PR, or using stronger bands/heavier chains during your lifts.  If you do not set a PL lift PR after conjugate PRs throughout  a mesocycle--you must change your conjugate.
> 
> WS is inherently a complex program. Moreover, the program as is explained here, and everywhere else for that matter, is only a framework for what you will eventually be doing once you have internalized the principles and made it your own.  I have done this as well as POB and several others.
> 
> If you are interested in WS, I would highly recommend the Cube method.  Brandon Lilly is the author of the cube method and was himself a WS lifter at one time.  He cuts out some of the more advanced and specialized work in favor of simplicity and effectiveness.
> 
> 531 is also an effective program.  It has too many deloading phases for my taste, but it is very effective.  It also has amazing technological support via a bad ass phone app.  The only thing you have to do is lift the weight.
> 
> I say all of that to say this:  you have the tenacity and drive.  You simply need a more effective plan than what you are doing.  You are stacking volume on top of inexperience.  You will end up burned out, injured, or both at your pace.  Take that drive and pour it into a program with a proven track record, and watch the bar bend.
> 
> Good luck.



yea I agree with you man, 5/3/1 has way too many deloading phases for my taste. I'm always trying to hit pr's in every session whether it be for strength, reps, or sets even. I think its partly because of the motivation that comes with progress.

question: With the cube method, it says to workout 3-4 times a week and I was wondering if 6 days a week would be okay. so have 2 days of each compound in a given week.


----------



## Joliver

KaptainKurt said:


> yea I agree with you man, 5/3/1 has way too many deloading phases for my taste. I'm always trying to hit pr's in every session whether it be for strength, reps, or sets even. I think its partly because of the motivation that comes with progress.
> 
> question: With the cube method, it says to workout 3-4 times a week and I was wondering if 6 days a week would be okay. so have 2 days of each compound in a given week.




PLing is odd in that there are workouts and there are mini-sessions. I actually go to the gym and workout 4x per week (possibly 5x), but I have as many as 7-10 at home mini-sessions per week.  A session could include 100 reps of band tricep press downs, or 20 minutes of electrostim, sometimes dragging/pushing sled (my girl bitches about it ****ing up the grass).  It all depends on what I need and where I am in my current microcycle.  

With that in mind, you will only do heavy compound movements and prolonged high volume work 4 times per week--no matter what program you are running.  A few programs add a 5th day for accessory work. It is up to you to decide how many sessions to add.  But don't blast your triceps at the gym, and blast them at home. With that in mind, 6 days in the gym would definitely NOT be ok.  You must allow 72 hours in between similar large compound movements.  With that framework in mind...what could you possibly work?

With the cube (which I am strongly recommending for you), you will be doing Squat, Bench, and DL....then having an accessory day where you can fill in the blanks for the week.  My accessory day comes at least 72 hours after I bench and usually is my standing overhead press day.  

The purpose of PL is to lift the most weight, not to be a gym warrior.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- well, this was my last session before I hop on the cube style of training.
- good day.

*lots of stretching*
Squat:
barxwhateva
135x10
185x5
225x5
245x3 (pause squats)
245x3 (pause squats)
245x3 (pause squats)
225x5 speed squats ( 225 is feeling light as ****)

accesorie work:

leg press pr
4 plates + 25 3x6
5 plates + 25 1x3


----------



## KaptainKurt

- got ****ed up the night before and the day of, not going into detail but lets just say things got ****y. took 3 shots and snorted preworkout before i went srs.

bench (heavy):
barxwhateva
135x12
185x10 pr
205x6 pr
225x2
205x5
205x4

got kicked off after (I wrestled some kid in between sets and some faggy brazillians took the bench)

other shiznit

close grip 185x3 
shoulder dumbell pres 75 3 sets of like 10 good form.


good day.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Snorted preworkout? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Wow


----------



## KaptainKurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Snorted preworkout? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Wow



I was bleeding from my nose. It was for a neknomination if you're familiar. I went to the gym after.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- good day, nothing heavy just really working on explosion and stuff... ya

deficit deads: (paused reps with explosive lock out)
135x10
135x10
225x8
225x6
225x6
275x3

went right into regular  (fast pull) deads

275x3
275x3
275x3

explosive accessory work.

did 2 sprints of 40 yards just to get that explosive speed and keep me from feeling fat. It felt good actually.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- great day, didnt take preworkout but ive been motivated to do squats lately.
- not used to doing this many reps on squats tbh aha.

squat: (reps)
barxwhateva
135x10
185x5
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
135x12

accessory work.

next rep day i want to shoot for 245x8 for 4 sets. I will take preworkout for this however.


----------



## ECKSRATED

We're u struggling on those 225 for 8 sets for squats? No need to jump to 245 if u were. Jump 5 pounds a week. Or 5 pounds every 2 weeks. 20 lbs is a lot if u were struggling to finish those sets. Are u following a program or still wingin it? If not try doing 5 sets of 3 next week with a little heavier weight. Or 7 sets of 2 something like that to build some strength.


----------



## Big Worm

Unbelievable...............why......................


----------



## KaptainKurt

Big Worm said:


> Unbelievable...............why......................



dont play with ma emotions.


----------



## KaptainKurt

ECKSRATED said:


> We're u struggling on those 225 for 8 sets for squats? No need to jump to 245 if u were. Jump 5 pounds a week. Or 5 pounds every 2 weeks. 20 lbs is a lot if u were struggling to finish those sets. Are u following a program or still wingin it? If not try doing 5 sets of 3 next week with a little heavier weight. Or 7 sets of 2 something like that to build some strength.



Im following the cube method. so strength, explosiveness, reps. to day was squat (reps). Im going to post a concrete rep/set scheme tonight and try progressive overloading for each. and the 225x8 4 sets was fairly easy.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Oh ok. Well carry on then. My mistake.


----------



## KaptainKurt

*benching:*

(heavy)

barxwevs
135x10
x5 workng
x3
x3
x3
x3
x5 working

(Explosivo)
barxwevs
135x10
x8 spotto pause reps
x5 spotto pause reps
x3 spotto pause reps
x1 spotto pause reps
x3 spotto pause reps
slow negatives with 135

(reps)

barxwevs
135x10
x anything past 6
x anything past 6
x anything past 6
x anything past 6
x anything past 6
135xburnout


----------



## KaptainKurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Oh ok. Well carry on then. My mistake.


 no mistake brah


----------



## KaptainKurt

-good day, in a rush so here's what I did for benching

Bench: (explosivo)
barxwevs
135x10-12
165x8
185x5
205x3
225x1
205x3
185x5
185x3
185x3
185x3
135x12

(all sets were spotto nig) felt a little harder than pause reps, and i guess they should be.

accessory work

overhead press

floor press. etc


----------



## KaptainKurt

*Deadlift:*

(strength)
x10
x10
x6 quick pulls
x5
x3
x3
x1
x3
x5

(Explosivo)
x10
x10
x6
x6
x6
x3
x3
x3
x1
x1
x1
x6

all quick pulls

(reps)

x10
x10
x10 (up weight)
x10 (working set)
6+ reps
6+ reps
6+ reps
6+ reps
6+ reps
x12 warmdown.


----------



## KaptainKurt

interesting great day. smashed the weights today boys

Deadlift:
135x10
135x10
225x10
315x12 (happy bout dis, I always struggled with reps when it came to deads)
315x6
275x6
135x10
135x10

dead tired lol

accessory movements:

Hip thrusts
rack pulls
.....................etc


----------



## KaptainKurt

good day all things considered.
- felt like shiet coming in, and had a painful pinch in my lower back. 
squat: (heavy)

barxwevs
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x3
295x3
315x1
275x3
275x3
225x3

accessories for dayz. six pak is comin in on da bulk


----------



## KaptainKurt

- weird day, started off poor but i turned it around and it was a pretty good workout.
- need to prepare myself more, i have a habit of under estimating the wait.

Bench(reps)

barxwevs
135x12
205x5 pissed about this but I had no spotter.
205x4
185x8
185x8
185x8
135x20+

accessory work 

db shoulder pressed 80's for 2 sets and dropped to 65's on the third. (80's feelin lighter, gonna bump to 85s next time.

db overhead ext 100 pound db, beta were mirin.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Beta were mirin?  Seriously?? Wow.


----------



## KaptainKurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Beta were mirin?  Seriously?? Wow.



yea, Im that kinda person. lololololol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Trust me no one was "mirin" ur 100 lb db extensions.


----------



## KaptainKurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Trust me no one was "mirin" ur 100 lb db extensions.



okay... lol


----------



## KaptainKurt

- kind of a bad day today, but I feel that when you have bad days you come back stronger, so im not to upset.
- still a few kinks that need to be worked out in my deadlifts, Idk why but I gain habits very easily. Take today for example, for some reason I decided that having no leg drive was the best?! anyways...

deadtlift (strength)
135x10
135x10
225x8
315x3
405x0 (pissed i didnt get it, but it was only til after i realized i wasnt droping deep enough

switched over to declince deads

315x3
315x3
315x3
225x6

Rack Pulls (pyramid)
135x8
225x6
335x3
465x1 PR
465x1 PR

happy about the pr, I dont use any straps btw.

leg day tomorrow, lets get stronger. CMMMOOOON!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Pretty impressed with you young man, good work!


----------



## PillarofBalance

What is a decline dead? You mean deficit?


----------



## KaptainKurt

PillarofBalance said:


> What is a decline dead? You mean deficit?



derp moment. yea, deficit.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Jenner said:


> Pretty impressed with you young man, good work!



hey thanks. my goal is to have a 495 deadlift before I turn 19. Only been training a little over a year so it's definitely doable if I work hard enough.


----------



## KaptainKurt

-good day, and a lot of stretching before hand. squats feelin good, especially for doing deads yesterday.
-got a long session in today which I haven't gotten in a while on squats.

Squat: (explosivo)

barxwevs
135x8
185x5
225x5
275x1 Pause for 3 seconds
295x1 pause for 3 seconds
275x1 pause for 3 seconds

Chair squats:

225x5
225x5
225x5

- tried front squats today, felt awkward but im sure with more time Ill get better with them. Nothing heavy. Ive done these a little in the past but with hand crossed over but i was having trouble balancing the bar.

accessory work.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- good day. well alright, needed to be a little more explosive but hey im still learning next time.

Bench: (heavy)

135x12
185x8
225x2
235x1 twas a struggle on the lockout
225x1 felt easy and prolly wouldve gotten 2 but I only set out for 1
225x1 went for 2 but failed lol did the roll of shame.
205x3
205x3
205x2
135x12

Chest flys 180x10 3 sets

dips 3x12 bodyweight

overhead press: 135x4 pr (second time doing these)

more accessories


----------



## KaptainKurt

good explosivo day today. got things down and hit a pr on rack pulls lol.

Deficiet deads: (explosivo)

135x10
135x10 (pause right below the knees)
245x8 (pause right below the knees)
245x6 (pause right below the knees)
245x6 (pause right below the knees)

deadlifts:

295x3
295x3
295x3

rack pulls:

475x1 pr (did it twice)


----------



## KaptainKurt

-great fuarkin day today. hit legs hard and felt motivated more than ever even though im sick

Squat: (repetition) this was killer because I was having trouble breathing due to the sickness 

barxwevs
135x10
185x5
225x3
245x8
245x8
245x8
245x8
135x10

accessory shiz

Happy and motivated 

Ive said it before; One day you can feel like complete garbage, and the next you can feel on top of the world.


----------



## KaptainKurt

-felt stronk

Bench: (explosivo)

barxwevs
135x10
155x8(pause explode up)
195x5(pause explode up)
215x3(pause explode up)
225x1(pause explode up)
205x3(pause explode up)
185x5(pause explode up)
135x10 (pause explode up)


----------



## KaptainKurt

-good day today, ive been busy with work/school so its been tough.

Squat: (heavy)

barxwevs
135x8
185x5
225x3
285x3
305x3
325x1
285x3
225x3

accessory work. (core felt really great today) no preworkout also.


----------



## gymrat827

your coming along nicely grasshopper.  keep goin man


----------



## KaptainKurt

gymrat827 said:


> your coming along nicely grasshopper.  keep goin man



really appreciate this. Thanks


----------



## KaptainKurt

- mediocre day. wrote a hard stats midterm today after studying a good amount in the morning for it then went to the gym. didnt take a preworkout since it was late in the day and i would be up all night. I dont know between being sick, work, and all this studying/homework my motivation has been on the low side the past few days, im sure it will pass 

Bench: (reps)

barxwevs
135x12
155x10
195x7
195x6
195x5
185x6
185x6
135x10 (felt really burnt out on this set. just didnt have any gas left in the tank for 20+ reps.)

the feeling of being burnt out followed me through out the work out and had little drive in the gym today although the workout itself was productive.
like I said before, when im not at 100% (which is most of the time) Its kinda like training with resistance, but at the same time that makes me content with my current lifts in which I should be. I want to smash through anything in my way.

accessory work.


----------



## Joliver

You have been through a month and a week on your regimen.  Have you seen any definitive strength gains?


----------



## KaptainKurt

joliver said:


> You have been through a month and a week on your regimen.  Have you seen any definitive strength gains?



havnt tested my maxes but I know for sure Ive gotten stronger in each compound.


----------



## KaptainKurt

I think this workout answers your and mine's question on if ive gotten stronger. fuarkin killed it with a cough 

Deadlift: (reps)

135x10
225x8
325x12 PR (im happy about this one) considering I did 315x12 last week
325x6
325x6
275x6
135x10

Rack pull pr: 485 strapless raw (no chalk for anything)


----------



## KaptainKurt

poor day and im kinda pissed. went to the gym and it was ****in packed full of bodies. literally could not get a bench for 20 minutes since arriving and I was busy as **** today so I had to do seat overheads first, and some more shoulders, could explain why I didnt get the 245 who knows most likely. again there was nothing I could do to bench first.  other than that the day was fine and I felt fairly strong despite that, sucks that I have to wait a whole week to try again...

Bench: (heavy)

barxwevs
135x12
185x8
225x1 
245xfail
225x1
205x3
205x3
205x3

Accessory excersices

- its important to note that I was on a shaky bench.

explosive deads tomorrow, really gonna emphasize speed off the floor.


----------



## KaptainKurt

deadlift: (explosivo)

135x10
225x6 deficit
225x6 deficit
275x3 deficit
275x3 deficit
225x6
135x10

all quick pulls.


----------



## KaptainKurt

interesting day. it was good but tough. basically Ive been busy a lot lately with school and other things and was dead tired today. only got 5 hours of sleep.... managed to hit my goal but it was a very troublesome task.

squat: (reps)

barxwevs
135x10
185x5
225x3
255x8
255x7 had 8 in me but lost focus for some reason... im counting it as a win.
255x8
255x8
225x3


----------



## KaptainKurt

average day. no prs since it was explosive day, good accessory day

bench: (explosivo)

barxwevs
135x10
155x8 spotto press
195x5 spotto press
215x1 spotto press
225x1
185x3 (pause reps)
185x3 (pause reps)
195x3 (pause reps)
135x10 (pause reps)

close grip bench: 160x10,8,6

overhead press: 135x5 pr after bench

dips: +15

1


----------



## ECKSRATED

Spotto press?


----------



## KaptainKurt

pause right at the bottom of the rep without touching my chest so there is not resting point and constant tension is being had.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- worst day Ive had for a long time. i did legs 2days before today so doms were the worst and i didnt have aany pre workout today so there was a reason. Im going to workout only four days a week for the remainder of the month and give my body a rest between days for my cns to heal. Im also hella busy with exams. weel see how it goes.

suppossed to be a rep day but as you can see my body just wasnt into it. im usually mentally tough and able to push through but i didnt have it today for deads.

dead lifts: (reps)

135x10
225x10
315x2
365x1
365x1

stopped. just lost motivation after this. youd think after all the work Ive been putting in it would pay of a little bit, but no...


----------



## KaptainKurt

- great day today lol. really got into squats good and went to failure twice. accessories were good also.

squat: (heavy)

barxwevs
135x10
185x5
225x5
295x3
315x2 (had 3 but ****ed up my balance off of the first one)
335x1 Pr
295x3
295x1 tried for 3 and failed not mad.
225x3 nice pause.


----------



## KaptainKurt

-one of the better bench days Ive had in a while.

Bench: (reps)

barxwevs
135x12
155x8
185x10 only time I hit 185x10 before was with preworkout, a spotter.
185x9
185x7
185x7
135x15

accesories:

closegrip pr: 165x10 after work triceps -_-

bruised my quad really bad doing dumbell extensions with the 100 pound dumbell side coming out and landing right on my quad as I was about to set it in place. I was pissed.

good lifting day.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- hey sorry i havnt been posting frequently lately, I have been giving my CNS a bit of a rest regarding deadlifts.
- good day, nothing special, working on explosiveness so to speak.
- weighed myself today and came in at 202.6 at night time lol. its good in the aspect of Ive been this strong while weighing a few pounds less than when I was 205-206. but I bad because im supposed to be bulking and gaining muscle. I have a month and a half to gains 7.5 pounds so like 5 pounds a month which is doable. gonna weigh myself every morning now.
- my bruised quad didnt really bother me at all which is good, it was on my mind tho.

squat: (explosive)

barxwevs
135x10
185x6
225x3 (no belt)
245x3 3 second pause atg
245x3 3 second pause atg
295x1 3 second pause atg
245x3 3 second pause atg
245x3 3 second pause atg

seated squats:
225x5
225x5
225x5

really happy with my core strength gains


----------



## JAXNY

KaptainKurt said:


> Great session today. I lifted with my buddy who is strong as hell (atleast to me) and it motivated me to be strong. Sometimes when you feel weak you just need that extra push.
> 
> I was feeling like crap today(Migraine/dizziness) and I'm blaming the smoking I did last night, got whey to ****ed up and I definitely felt it today. I'm quitting...
> 
> -Once again I wasn't 100% today but I still hit great numbers. All in all great day .
> 
> Bench day:
> Barxwhatever
> 135x12
> 195x8 (easy, couldve done ten if I really pushed. sad i didnt. next time.)
> 195x6
> 195x6
> 215x2
> 215x1
> 195x3 (slow negatives, with pausing at the bottom.)
> 195x3 (slow negatives, with pausing at the bottom.)
> 195x3 (slow negatives, with pausing at the bottom.)
> 195x4 (speed)
> 195x4 (speed)
> 195x4 (speed)
> 135x20+ burn out.
> 
> accessory work.



your 1 month goal is not unrealistic. a few changes from what I can see could get you there. if you want to increase your strength you need to lift heavy and increase your weight on every set even if it is only 5 pounds. your warm up set is good but yes you should have hit 10 reps on your first set. your burning your self out on sets 2 and 3 same weight same reps  as was the same weight with set one. so you did 3 sets at the same weight.  and then dropping to only 2 reps with a 20 lb increase. this is why your stuck. 
it should look more like this if you want to increase your lift. 
135x12
195x10
205x8
215x4-6
225x1-2 I bet you could press more than 215 if you didn't do 3 sets of 195

do your negative reps on set 4 maybe sets 3 and 4 down the road. 
13 sets for one exercise is too much you are over working the muscle and not resting enough with the cycle you are using, you may want to try a 3 day on 1 day off cycle you'll recover a little better and have better strength next time you do that body part.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- good day today. got the number I wanted.

Bench (heavy):

barxwevs
135x12
185x8
225x2 super easy both went up like nothing
245x1 
225x2
205x4
205x3
205x2

ohp 135x5,3
failed on 145x1 lol put I was pretty spent when I did these.


----------



## KaptainKurt

- good lifting day, hustling like a maf in school and work because I know it will benefit me in the long run. initially got 3 hours of sleep because my sleeping pattern is screwed up because of work. and I had to wake up early to write a midterm. I missed some classes because my body begging for sleep to the point where I knew it would be useless to go to class because I would just fall asleep or be disinterested. got 2 hours of sleep and went to the gym just for squats before work. Not gonna lie, I was a little concerned on whether or not I was gonna hit my numbers but lets just say I got the right motivation and blasted through squats which Im happy about.

- this is my last log as I am finished with soley powerlifting style for now and want to make some muscle gains while i still have a bit over a month left of my bulk then cut for the summer. hit the numbers I wanted so to speak. 245 bench. 345 squat. 445 dead.

- next time Im going to get on a strict powerlifting program and will shell out the big bucks for one.

Squat: (reps) no pre workout.

barxwevs
135x10
185x6
225x5 belted
265x8
265x8
265x8
had to rush to work but the weird thing was the weight was getting easier if that makes sense. I guarantee I wouldve gotten 8.

im chalking it up as a win and movin on to 275x4x8 which is a bit of a milestone I think. squats are definitly my best lift and I always emphasize good form on them bellow paralel//atg

Im still doing strength.Reps.explosive but Im dropping accessories and moving to a 4 day split with rest every other cycle.


cheers b0ys, next time We see each other I hope to be strong massive and tough


----------



## KaptainKurt

I'm back. More strength training. Just about finished my cut weighing in at 187lb in the morning at 6'3. 210-215 to 185-190 in 3 months.

the month of august will be used for maintenance before I start my year bulk and to get my strength back up to where it was when I was 215.

 I have been slacking on squats and deadlifts because I honestly didnt have the energy to do them. I now realize I need to stop being a little bitch and cut fear out of my head.

Will be running 5x5 last 2 weeks of cut. then for august im not sure what I'm going to do in terms of strength programs. suggestions?

Fear the fearless.

_______________________________________________________

On a side note... I'm gonna really try to make this log quality so I was wondering if [youtube] code works or is it just video?

I wanna post youtube videos on my log. motivation vids/my own vids from my channel "Grizzly Lifts"


----------



## KaptainKurt

More 5x5.  recorded the bench session. did pretty well, but I would've been stronger if my chest,tris,shoulders werent already pre exausted.

bench:
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

I remeber when 205 used to be heavy for me. I'm expecting more from myself and I like that.

210x5x5 next session. 

rest of the day is chest/tri hypertrophy work.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Back day today. was a good day today, felt good muscle contraction and weighed in at 187 after breakfast. I'm around 11% bodyfat at 6'3.

Deadlift:
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5


----------



## KaptainKurt

Leg day went well today. legs were sore like always and lower back was very sore due to not doing deads that intensity for a while

Kool vid.

[youtube]pKTcVftNs[/youtube]

Squat:
235x5
235x5
235x5
235x5
235x5


----------



## KaptainKurt

off day today. had work for 8 1/2 hours. now im trying to rest up for gym and wrestling tomorrow. should have plenty of energy since its a carb up day and im going to take preworkout. lets hit 210 hard tomorrow.

anyone know how to post videos btw?


----------



## KaptainKurt

Good day today. didnt hit 210x5x5 but it was still a good day lol. dealing with some focus issues on bench. ended up doing spotto presses instead of exploding off my chest like usual. Im confident I wouldve gotten it if I wasnt dealing with this shit. weighed in at 186lbs so bare in mind im still cutting...

Bench:
210x5
210x4.5 had it just lost focus  (have video)
210x3 (didnt want to push it. I was fuked for the rest of the benching)
210x3
210x3

Overall it was a good session tho and I'm looking the best Ive ever looked.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Deadlift day. Didnt do 5x5 once again. was not in the right mind space. I know I know, you're supposed to man up and push through it and I honestly could have. however I got charliehorsed real bad at wrestling the day before so my whole right quad was VERY sore and was having trouble getting leg depth so it looked like a stiff leg deadlift and I couldve injured myself.

135x10
225x6
275x1
325x5
325x5
225x6

good day overall.
Good news tho. I figured out what Im do during maintence in terms of diet. training.

hitting each muscle group once per week that will be made up of 4 day that can be done any time I want as long as its in the 7 days. best for my busy fighting schedule. 

diet's gonna allow carbs now as low as my calories are at maintenance. so oats, Rice, fruit are a go. thinking about allowing gluten but wullsee. Ill probably just allow a cheat meal per week


----------



## KaptainKurt

Went to the gym and got what needed to be done. Quad bruising seems to be healed and just did a short leg session with some abs. Have Muai Thai and Wrestling training immediately after so I needed to preseve myself a bit.

Squat:
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5

Felt really light but Im having some focus issues and back tightness issues. I go to a pussy commercial gym that plays shitty music that physically angers me. I'm also too focused if Im reaching depth or not during the actual set that keeps me from being as explosive. Didnt film it today but I will be next session just to show myself that my form is fine.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Good day. was an unexpected workout session but Got through it pretty well actually.

squat:
255x5
255x5
255x5
255x5
255x5

upping the weight to 265


----------



## KaptainKurt

Weird thought.

If you are standing up right, staring off into the distance in a blank white square (like the hyperbolic time chamber for reference, would you be able to physically see (lets just say) a huge red canvas that was 10 light years away? or would it just be all blank?

furthore more if you could physically have the ability to see the giant red painting wouldn't it take 20 lightyears for your brain to process the red?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

KaptainKurt said:


> Weird thought.
> 
> If you are standing up right, staring off into the distance in a blank white square (like the hyperbolic time chamber for reference, would you be able to physically see (lets just say) a huge red canvas that was 10 light years away? or would it just be all blank?
> 
> furthore more if you could physically have the ability to see the giant red painting wouldn't it take 20 lightyears for your brain to process the red?




Feel free to send me some of that weed you've been smoking. It sounds amazing!!


----------



## KaptainKurt

haha  had to write it down, didnt want to forget the thought.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Done cuttting  

for the next month im not gonna really care about macros too much, just gonna watch what I eat most of the time. maintaining time.

**** bodybuilding. I want strength " strength is the only thing that matters in this world, everything else is just a delusion."

gonna run 5x5 overhead press. started light.

Overhead press:
115x5
115x5
115x5
115x5
115x5

will post my strength building routine soon. it also needs to accommodate Muai Thai/ wrestling because tbh thats my first priority now.


----------



## KaptainKurt

good day.

Squat:
265x5
265x5
265x5
265x5
265x5

weighed in at 190 today (clothes on) after a big breakfast. usually hover around 185-190 so its naturally going to increase. also starting eating more ie. increased sodium/water retention.

dont really care about anything other then myself at this point. I like it better that way.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Rest day today, or should I say yesterday as I am currently writing this at 5:22am.

can't sleep because im in constant pain from a badly strained hamstring from wrestling today. hopefully not a tear.

Going to montreal today but I'll still most likely going to hit the gym still. Diets going to be horrible for the next few days because montreal food is so good and im with my father.

Split for this month is going to be 

4 days a week 
chest/tris (bench) dips, closegrip, tricep pushdowns, db press (strict touching chest), floor presses. clapping pushups maybe.
back/bis (dead) stiff legs, back extensions, leg press
Shoulder/traps (OHP) just sticking to regular exercises 
legs/Core (squats) front squats, Roman chairs,  weighted decline pullups, Chair squats, jumping squats (not sure on the proper name for them)


Goals are 365x5x5 dead
275x5x5 squats
225x5x5 bench
135x5x5 OHP

at 190 pounds water Bloat. then start year bulk to 230.


gonna mix in some accessory work along with hypertrophy.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Average day hit what I wanted to hit no complaints.

OHP:
120x5
120x5
120x5
120x5
120x5

125x5x5 next time. 

265 squats.


----------



## KaptainKurt

leg still injured so its been tough on me.

Bench:
225x2
225x2
225x2
225x2
225x2

just nice and comfortable, didnt push myself on bench.

gonna keep it a 225x2 for 5 sets and just focus on getting it quicker, or do the same thing at 230...


----------



## KaptainKurt

Ohp:

125x5
125x5
125x5
125x5
125x5

these felt faily easy also tbh. patience is key tho. slowly making my way up.

130x5x5


----------



## KaptainKurt

First day of squatting since the 265x5x5 post. went very light just to see how my leg would react to it. felt alright. still felt some minor pain but I was definitely compensating with my quads at the bottom. gonna hit 275x5x5 next day and fight through the minor pain if there is any. muscle should be healed good enough now.

weight: 195lb, this is the highest im gonna get up to this month. been eating too much lol maintaining is hard. can only cut or bulk haha. destroyed a family sized box of cinnamon toast crunch the night before.

squat: 
barxwevs
135x8
185x3
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

also did some high jumps at the end of my workout.


----------



## KaptainKurt

video of failed bench and physique vids over the time of my cut which im done now.


----------



## KaptainKurt

these video's are really weird, they give me eargasms lol.






shoulder day today will post later today.


----------



## KaptainKurt

great day. played tennis and couldnt play so it pissed me off really bad. came into the gym with a fury, didnt give a shit about anything. OHP press felt light as ****. like it was one of those days I felt I could get 155x5x5. however i must pace myself and slowly build up. Huge confidence booster. also weighed in at 190 clothes on which is nice to be at. 

OHP:
130x5
130x5
130x5
130x5
130x5

Front db raises: slow and controlled
35x5
35x5
35x5
35x5
20x16

Barbell raises: (bent elbows)
40x10
40x10
40x10

cable rdf:
27.5x10
27.5x10
12.5x35
12.5x30

machine lat raises: 
140x8
140x8
140x8
140x8


----------



## KaptainKurt

*2014-08-24*





Good session today I guess. was going for a 275lb 5x5 squat which is nothing impressive of course but patience is key *sigh. to be blunt, I did not get the 275x5x5.
Only did 275 for a set of 5 and stopped it there. If you've been following this log you'd know that I injured my hamstring a few weeks ago and it's yet to 100% heal (getting better day by day though). Anyway I stopped due to my form just being very uncomfortable and shaky. I was also leaning forward way to much because I was compensating for my hamstrings as my body still thinks it's injured and waiting for the searing pain to come again, weird how the brain works. Filmed the squats today and depth on the 275 set was good which is nice to see, I know I can get 275x5x5 fairly easily if I wasn't healing still. Anyways the plan going forward is to aim for 275x5xhowevermany sets I can get. I stopped squatting for two weeks so I think it's just getting back in the groove of things and form will figure itself out. Doing more hamstring workouts now to strengthen my achilles heel so to speak 

Squats:
barxwevs
135x8
185x6
225x3
275x5
225x3
225x3
225x3

Leg press: 1plate
x10
x10
x10
x10

Leg Extenstion:
165x15
165x12
165x12

lying hammy Leg Curl:
50x15
50x15
50x15

Mermaids:
x10
x10
x10

Ab work​


----------



## KaptainKurt

*Chest & Tricep's*
Another great day today. Looking decent today to. visiting my mother's house for a few day so I'm back in my home town and it's nice to reminisce all the fun times I've had as a kid. Met a lot of childhood friends I had actually at the gym and it's always funny to see their reaction to how good a shape I'm in. Really motivating. I switched to dumbbell bench and I think I will benefit a lot from a hypertrophy and strength standpoint.

Flat DB Press:
70x12
70x10
70x10
70x10

Incline DB press:
60x12
60x10
60x10 40x6 dropset
60x10 40x6 dropset

Dip Machine:
15xdropset
12xdropset
12xdropset

Cable chest flies:
Lower Pecs 2 sets
upper pecs 2 sets with dropsets.

DB pullovers:
60x12
60x12

Closegrip Bench: slow/controlled
115x10
115x10
115x10

DB skull crushers:
25x15
25x12
25x10

Tricep Push downs:
inverted grip 2 sets
regular 1 set.


4 sets of HIIT before bed.

Goodnight.​


----------



## KaptainKurt

*Back & Bi's​*
Hypertrophy day. Not gonna say it was a great day because I didn't hit any pr's but I actually see progress with this approach. of course I'm not cutting anymore so gains SHOULD be happening. not only going for high reps but really emphasizes controlled movements with good squeezes and getting blood in the muscle going to failure. There's a voice in my head though that keeps calling me a pussy bitch for not doing more deadlifts/ body weight exercises. Idk I may create a different workout soon. Anyways, woke up ate some eggs, played with my cat, watched some youtube videos, went shopping, saw my old childhood friend and shot the shit by the pool that I knew so well as a kid. Crazy nostalgia. After that, I headed to the gym and worked out for a 1 and a half hours. Went to dairy queen, bought a large cookie dough blizzard and took the bus back home. ate some more, then blazed and played night tennis with a good buddy. arrived back home had some broccoli and did some interval sprints topped off with a cold shower 


DB rows:
70x12
70x12
70x12
70x12

Barbell rows:
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

Seated Cable rows:
60x12
60x12
60x12
60x12

WideGrip Pulldown:
60x20
60x20
42.5x30
42x5x30

CloseGrip Pulldown:

90x6
90x6
90x6
90x6

Db curl:

30x12
30x12
30x12

hammer curls swithed to supermans:

30x10 30x4
30x10 30x4
30x10 30x4

barbell curls:

50xfailure
50xfailure
50xfailure

I got hella hoes.​


----------



## KaptainKurt

*Shoulder's & Traps*

another PR like its nothing. ****in commercial gym's rack was too small so I had to do OHP outside of it, meaning I had to clean the weight up first which made it harder.
hehe still got it tho, shit's too easy. Other than that just trying to watch my diet and stuff and maintain for the most part. I'm looking the most muscular I've ever looked and I'm happy about this obviously. slowly learning how my body works and functions. Crazy hypertrophy workouts without ego is a big success lol. I can sense a successful bulk in the future, gonna keep it 100% clean. I've realized that I don't gain anything by eating poorly. sure it's good to live in the moment but there are so many other things I can focus on instead of food. It is just fuel and I am a machine.

OHP: PR

Barxwevs
95x8
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

Front delt raises: PR

35x10
35x10
15x total failure
15x total failure

Lateral machine raises: PR
145x8
145x8
145x8

DB Lat Raises:
15x total Failure
15x toal Failure

Cabel Rear delts:
x10
x10
x36 Total Failure
x31  Total Failure

cable upright rows: Gradually upping the weight
x12
x10
x6

Cable shrugs:
stackx20
stackx20

hit it from behind (lawl 

stackx20
stackx20

DB shrugs:
55x15
55x15
55x15

Interval sprints

wow over 7000 views. damn son, thanks for the support guys. very friendly site 

fin. ​


----------



## KaptainKurt

Bulking now. Gains are coming along and I blew up back to 200lbs in a couple weeks on the bulk lol. expected it to happen because my body was getting used being in the 190-195 zone on maintenance. 230-235 year bulk is coming along well. found a new bench form that allows me to move more and keeps my butt stationary. really confident and exited to use it tomorrow.

no pr's really. just moving in and adjusting.

OHP:
145x4 wanted 5  
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

these were easy ^

feeling really good and strong.


----------



## KaptainKurt

pretty meh day. partied too hard on friday and saturday and payed for it today. body was warn down and for some reason my tri's were sore basically before I started? dont know why. felt like getting a high rep bench day in on my bench press. annoyed tho because the only real bench mech was too busy so I had to move into a place ive never benched before (could be a reason why I felt weak today, has happened in the past...wevs)

gonna start the cube method in october and try progressive overloading on those. 

Bench:
barxwevs
135x10
185x15
185x11
185x8
185x8

this is actually a pr for me with 185 volume and rep wise and at a lighter weight (203) as apposed to (210) even though I felt I could have done more.

no preworkout taken/not taking creatine


----------



## KaptainKurt

**** it guys. I'm starting the cube method now. motivated to gain strength and progress in my compounds. taking tomorrow off, then starting it.

Gonna run it until the end of 2014 and aiming for these numbers...

Bench:
315

Squat:
405

Deadlift:
495

OHP:
185

WAR!! lets go!!


----------



## KaptainKurt

2014/09/24

Heavy day scheme:

10x3reps 1 rep before failure.

Hypertrophy day scheme:

5x10+x(will add as I get stronger)

Speed day scheme:

10xPause reps with light/heavy weight depending on how I'm feeling.

thats for bench obviously, but other lifts will fall under that style.


----------



## KaptainKurt

2014/09/24

Heavy Bench:

barx?
135x10
185x5
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3

OHP:
135x6
135x6
125x6

Dips, closegrip Bench, Cable flys.

2014/09/25

Squat Explosive: 

Back squat:
barx?
135x10
185x6 quick pushes.
185x6
185x6
185x6

Pause squats: 3 second Pause

225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

seated squats:
135x10
135x10
225x3
225x3


----------



## KaptainKurt

Still training just havent been posting. everything is going according to plan.

yesterdays bench: Reps

barxwevs
135x8
185x9
185x9
185x9
185x9
185x9

been hitting a lot of volume pr's recently.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Squat: heavy

barxwevs
135x10
185x5
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3
255x3

these got easier as I went up in sets. sign that I need to squat more frequently and not this once a week stuff.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Explosive bench day today... gonna aim for 10 quality sets.

something like 135x10 as fast as I can
pause reps with 205 or 185 
maybe some spottos

ye.


----------



## KaptainKurt

Check in day haha.

everything going awesome. very happy with progress and hope to continue this trend. realized my core strength was shit so I made an effort to fix that and ALL my lifts have benefited.

everything is more controlled now with more power and confidence.

Bench: Heavy

215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3
215x3

felt really light. steady pace.

315 is coming soon. on my max out day for bench I'm gong to do 275x1 and depending on how that feels go for something higher or just stop.


----------



## KaptainKurt

check in day. just finished up my last heavy bench day of the program. was not feeling good but still managed to blast through it which is the important thing I guess.

Bench(heavy):
barxwevs
135xwevs
185x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

dips: bodyweight
x12
x12
x12

screwed the bed on Ohp...


----------



## KaptainKurt

check in.

strength program paid off. feel loads stronger at the same body weight.

benched 235x7at 200lbs

although I didnt test any one rep maxes. feeling feeling explosive and in fighting shape. gonna hop on another strength program in the new year while bulking.


----------



## KaptainKurt

went to bed at 9am today lol. woke up at 2pm. went to gym at 3:30

hit squats.

Idk why but ive just been really high energy lately,  really horny, constantly think of fighting, and high anxiety also.

past few days Ive had an average of 6 hours of sleep but have been really happy and like I said aggressively high energy.

squats felt alright. some pain at the bottom of the rep and need to explode out of the hole better.

squat:
barx???
135x10
185x5
225x3
275x1
295x1
315x1
225x5

the 315 rep went well. could've gotten in more reps but it was still heavy lol. next strength building phase Im really focusing on explosiveness


----------

